#  > General Zone >  > Forums development >  >  >  Is vb.net ****ed?

## Kissade

If I try to connect egpet.net , linkbucks.com's ads appear.



I can't access to egpet directly. I just can access through google's search link.See More: Is vb.net ****ed?

----------


## zanlog

same as you
please secure your valuable site
probably dns spoofing............

----------


## selmagis

Me too ...

----------


## selmagis

Also, if you click any button on top bar, lead to their link on: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## durgraj17

yaa mee too same facing the probb

----------


## purav

> Also, if you click any button on top bar, lead to their link on: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Yes same thing has been done with me!!!

----------


## Mohamed

*I'm sorry for that ,but the website suffer from many ****ing attempts last periods*

----------

